# Hobart Slicer 410



## H. E. Pennpacker (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi all,

I have just acquired a working Hobart Model 410 slicer here for practically nothing ($25).  I have a few questions regarding lubricating and cleaning/polishing the unit. I had to use a little WD-40 on the slides to get the cutting width adjustment working properly and I got everything freed up and operating smoothly. But I would like to break this thing down and degrease it and possibly polish the aluminum parts. The reassemble and lube everything up with the proper lubes.

So my question is around what can I use to degrease this that is not too harsh on the polished parts and is ok for food equipment? Also, what can I use to polish this once it is degreased that is food safe since food with be touching these polished surfaces?  I think I have found some lube that appears to be what I need which is by SuperLube and they have grease and oil that is food safe. Looking for suggestions on if there is something better that I haven't found and is there any tips on using this particular slicer. 

Thanks,


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 9, 2022)

HEP, There are many polishes out there for aluminum but probably not food contact safe. Try vinegar or baking soda to clean aluminum. Also a lot of food safe lubricating greases out there. I have used a Cabelas product and Lubriplate to name a few.Most sausage supply companies carry food grade lubricants in tubs or spray cans.


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 9, 2022)

This 1712 was left out in the elements for no telling how long. Fine (1000 grit) wet sand paper first off Than a polishing kit from Harbor Freight. 3 different grits of jeweler's rouge. 1 can of Mother's Aluminum polish. Doesn't make any difference if food safe or not. Once polished, you can clean up with hot soapy water, then a wipe down with a disinfectant towel and you're GTG. If done correctly, you won't have to polish/touch up again for a year or more. I've done two Hobarts this way without any problems


----------



## H. E. Pennpacker (Jun 10, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> This 1712 was left out in the elements for no telling how long. Fine (1000 grit) wet sand paper first off Than a polishing kit from Harbor Freight. 3 different grits of jeweler's rouge. 1 can of Mother's Aluminum polish. Doesn't make any difference if food safe or not. Once polished, you can clean up with hot soapy water, then a wipe down with a disinfectant towel and you're GTG. If done correctly, you won't have to polish/touch up again for a year or more. I've done two Hobarts this way without any problems


Rex that makes sense about not having to be food safe to begin with. Once finished I can disinfect it like I do anything else.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 10, 2022)

For the lubriplate, see this link as there are many varieties out there -





						3H Direct | Lubriplate Lubricants Co.
					






					www.lubriplate.com
				



OR this
OR this


----------



## YooperSmoker (Jun 11, 2022)

Old Sarge
thank you for the link to Lubriplate

Mike


----------



## old sarge (Jun 11, 2022)

You are welcome. For my slicer I use the petro gel.  My grinder gets a light spray of the lem silicone.


----------



## Hogfish (Dec 31, 2022)

I finally found mine!! had to drive 280 miles r/t to get it but happy to do so. $350 and it is pristine. Sharpener was in its spot. What a work of art combined with functionally and precision engineering. Cant wait to slice up my next batch of bacon!  I contacted Hobart and s/n is from 1949.


----------



## clifish (Dec 31, 2022)

I bought food grade grease on Amazon to use with my kitchen aide mixer


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 31, 2022)

Hogfish said:


> I finally found mine!! had to drive 280 miles r/t to get it but happy to do so. $350 and it is pristine. Sharpener was in its spot. What a work of art combined with functionally and precision engineering. Cant wait to slice up my next batch of bacon!  I contacted Hobart and s/n is from 1949.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HF, What a find!!!! That old and it looks brand new, back then things were built to last !


----------



## tbern (Dec 31, 2022)

Hogfish said:


> I finally found mine!! had to drive 280 miles r/t to get it but happy to do so. $350 and it is pristine. Sharpener was in its spot. What a work of art combined with functionally and precision engineering. Cant wait to slice up my next batch of bacon!  I contacted Hobart and s/n is from 1949.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think that one was worth the drive, looks super, congrats!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 31, 2022)

I use mineral oil on my slides (and my filet knife). Haven't had a problem.


----------



## Hogfish (Dec 31, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> HF, What a find!!!! That old and it looks brand new, back then things were built to last !



A shame our society went to accepting mediocrity as the new norm. And I am being generous in that statement!! The bacon is in the smoker so tomorrow I get to try it out!


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 31, 2022)

Great score


----------



## Hogfish (Dec 31, 2022)

Nice to see others who appreciate good things!!


----------

